# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب كم

## صالح المذهان

كم ساعة خصصت للمطالعة ؟
هل إعراب كم اسم استفهام مبني في محل نصب مفعول به أم في محل نصب ظرف زمان ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في محل نصب .. مفعول به.
لأنَّ الظَّرف إنَّما يتضمَّن معنى "في" وهذا ليس مُرادًا هنا.

----------


## صالح المذهان

جزاك الله خيرًا ، ونفع بك وبعلمك .

----------


## توفيق بن حليمه

اعراب كم في قولك: كم: اسم استفهام مبني في محل نصب مفعول به  لأن الفعل الذي بعدها متعد ولم يستوف مفعوله  ثانيا كم لاتعرب ظرفا في اي حال من الأحوال لأنه يستفهم بها عن العدد فإذا استوفى الفعل ـ إذا كان متعديا ـ فعله فيعرب في محل نصب على التمييز والله أعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ثانيا كم لاتعرب ظرفا في اي حال من الأحوال لأنه يستفهم بها عن العدد


يُرجى التأكُّد من هذا الإطلاق.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

قال ابن هشام في المغني: (وروي قول الفرزدق:
كم عمَّة لكَ يا جريرُ وخالةٍ ... فدعاء قد حلبتْ عليّ عشاري
بالخفض على قياس تمييز الخبرية، وبالنصب على اللغة التميمية، أو على تقديرها استفهامية استفهام تهكم، أي: أخبرني بعدد عماتك وخالاتك اللاتي كن يخدمنني فقد نسيته، وعليهما فـ(كم) مبتدأ خبره (قد حلبت)، وأفرد الضمير حملاً على لفظ (كم)، وبالرفع على أنه مبتدأ وإن كان نكرة لكونه قد وُصفَ بـ(لك) وبـ(فدعاء) محذوفة مدلول عليها بالمذكورة؛ إذ ليس المراد تخصيص الخالة بوصفها بالفدَع كما حذف (لك) من صفة (خالة) استدلالاً عليها بـ(لك) الأولى، والخبر (قد حلبت)، ولابد من تقدير (قد حلبت) أخرى؛ لأن المخبر عنه في هذا الوجه متعدد لفظًا ومعنًى، ونظيره (زينبُ وهندٌ قامتْ)، و(كم) على هذا الوجه ظرف أو مصدر، والتمييز محذوف، أي كم وقتٍ أو حلبة.) اهـ

----------


## وليد العدني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> يُرجى التأكُّد من هذا الإطلاق.


زيادة على ما ذكره أخي الحبيب أبو بكر المحلي ، أنقل - هنا - طريقة تسهل علينا إعراب (كم) الاستفهامية :
قال مؤلف (النحو الوافي) عن (كم) الاستفهامية : " مما يوضح محلها الإعرابي ، ويسهل إعرابها أن نفترض عدم وجودها ، ونجعل التمييز يحل في مكانها ، ونعرف موقعه الإعرابي ، ونجري عليها حكمه ؛ ففي مثل : كم يومًا صمت . نفترض أن أصل الكلام : يومًا صمت ، أو صمت يومًا . فـ (يومًا) : ظرف زمان ".
يريد أن (كم) أيضًا ظرف زمان . 
(اسم استقهام مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول فيه ظرف زمان )

----------


## وليد العدني

> في محل نصب .. مفعول به.
> لأنَّ الظَّرف إنَّما يتضمَّن معنى "في" وهذا ليس مُرادًا هنا.


أعتقد صحة ما قاله أخونا الفاضل القارئ المليجي .
والله - تعالى - أعلم .

----------


## توفيق بن حليمه

أنا أستغرب للذين يعربون  على أنها ظرف زمان مفعول فيه والله إنهم مخطئون كل الخطأ أي ظرف تنوب عنه كم سواء الاستفهامية أو الخبرية الا تعرفون ان كم انما يستفهم بها عن العدد او يخبرون بها عن العدد فأين الظرف هنا . فهي ليست ظرفا في كل الأحوال وإنما هي تعرب حسب ما تضاف اليه فاذا اردت ان تعرف اعرابها الصحيح فالجواب عنها يوضح ذلك > خصصت للمطالعة عشرين ساعة فكلمة عشرين هنا مفعول به اذن فكم تعرب مفعولا به مقدم لانها اضيفت الى مفعول به والاسم الذي بعدها يعرب تمييزا لانها هنا يستفهم بها عن العدد والاسم الذي ياتي بعد العدد يعرب تمييزا له وهو تمييز ذات  والله اعلم

----------


## صالح المذهان

جزاكم الله خيرًا .
هذه الجملة ( كم ساعة خصصت للمطالعة ؟ ) وردت في امتحان التوجيهي هذه السنة ، والحقيقة أنني أعربت ( كم ) على أنها ظرف زمان ، مع أنَّ بعض الإخوة - جزاهم الله خيرًا - أعربوها مفعولاً به ، فحصل نقاش حول هذه الجملة ، فأردت أن  أعرضها على الإخوة في المجلس ، لعلني أجد إجابة شافية ووافية .

----------


## محمد يسلم

أخي الكريم تعرب كم في الجملة المذكورة مفعولا به والواقع أن إعراب "كم" يتضح من إعراب جوابها فهي مفعول به في مثل: كم صفحةً قرأت وظرف زمان في مثل: كم يوما صمت وظرف مكان في مثل: كم فرسخا سرت ومفعولا مطلقا في مثل: كم ركعة ركعت ومبتدأ في مثل: كم طالبا في القسم

----------

